# LSI Logic Megaraid 8208elp



## eug (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi!
Help, please!
I have a new server with controller LSI Logic Megaraid 8208elp (host-raid). I use driver mfi(4). But FreeBSD not found volume, after created RAID-5.

pciconf -lv


```
.....
mpt0@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x010000 card=0x30021000 chip=0x00591000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SCSI
......
```

dmesg -a

```
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5405  @ 2.00GHz (2006.98-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xce33d<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,<b19>>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 4
real memory  = 2680160256 (2556 MB)
avail memory = 2609262592 (2488 MB)
MPTable: <INTEL    S5000VSA    >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
.....
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib0: unable to route slot 8 INTA
pcib0: unable to route slot 28 INTA
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib0: unable to route slot 2 INTA
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 10 at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib0: unable to route slot 2 INTA
pcib0: unable to route slot 2 INTB
pcib0: unable to route slot 2 INTC
pcib3: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 10 at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib3
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xb8910000-0xb8913fff,0xb8900000-0xb890ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.13.0
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 1.0 on pci2
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 5 at device 2.0 on pci2
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection Version - 6.7.3> port 0x2020-0x203f mem 0xb8820000-0xb883ffff,0xb8400000-0xb87fffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci5
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:61:1b:70
em0: [FILTER]
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection Version - 6.7.3> port 0x2000-0x201f mem 0xb8800000-0xb881ffff,0xb8000000-0xb83fffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci5
em1: Using MSI interrupt
em1: Ethernet address: 00:15:17:61:1b:71
em1: [FILTER]
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.3 on pci1
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib7
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 10 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci8: <PCI bus> on pcib8
uhci0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> port 0x4080-0x409f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-1> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> port 0x4060-0x407f irq 22 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-2> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> port 0x4040-0x405f irq 23 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-3> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> port 0x4020-0x403f irq 22 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <Intel 631XESB/632XESB/3100 USB controller USB-4> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xb8c00400-0xb8c007ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 63XXESB USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
umass0: <JetFlash Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.42, addr 2> on uhub4
umass0: Get Max Lun not supported (STALLED)
pcib9: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci9: <PCI bus> on pcib9
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xb0000000-0xb7ffffff,0xb8b00000-0xb8b0ffff irq 17 at device 12.0 on pci9
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel 63XXESB2 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x40b0-0x40bf irq 20 at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel 63XXESB2 SATA300 controller> port 0x40c8-0x40cf,0x40e4-0x40e7,0x40c0-0x40c7,0x40e0-0x40e3,0x40a0-0x40af mem 0xb8c00000-0xb8c003ff irq 20 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff,0xce800-0xcf7ff,0xcf800-0xd07ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1 at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4423680 bytes at 0xc0d06518
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H55L/1.03> at ata0-master UDMA66
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SEAGATE ST3146855SS 0002> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 140014MB (286749488 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 target 1 lun 0
da1: <SEAGATE ST3146855SS 0002> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da1: 300.000MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing Enabled
da1: 140014MB (286749488 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da2 at mpt0 bus 0 target 2 lun 0
da2: <SEAGATE ST3146855SS 0002> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da2: 300.000MB/s transfers
da2: Command Queueing Enabled
da2: 140014MB (286749488 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da3 at mpt0 bus 0 target 3 lun 0
da3: <SEAGATE ST3146855SS 0002> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da3: 300.000MB/s transfers
da3: Command Queueing Enabled
da3: 140014MB (286749488 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da4 at mpt0 bus 0 target 4 lun 0
da4: <SEAGATE ST3146855SS 0002> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da4: 300.000MB/s transfers
da4: Command Queueing Enabled
da4: 140014MB (286749488 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
da5 at mpt0 bus 0 target 5 lun 0
da5: <SEAGATE ST3146855SS 0002> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da5: 300.000MB/s transfers
da5: Command Queueing Enabled
da5: 140014MB (286749488 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 17849C)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
da6 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da6: <JetFlash TS4GJFV90 8.07> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da6: 40.000MB/s transfers
da6: 3911MB (8011774 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 498C)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_LiveFS.
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG MEDIUM ERROR asc=0x11 ascq=0x00
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da6s1 is msdosfs/\M^^\^L.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
GEOM_LABEL: Label msdosfs/\M^^\^L removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da6s1 is msdosfs/\M^^\^L.
umass0: at uhub4 port 6 (addr 2) disconnected
(da6:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
(da6:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removinGg EdOeMv_iLcAeB EeLn:t rLya
bel msdosfs/\M^^\^L removed.
umass0: detached
umass0: <JetFlash Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.42, addr 2> on uhub4
umass0: Get Max Lun not supported (STALLED)
da6 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da6: <JetFlash TS4GJFV90 8.07> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da6: 40.000MB/s transfers
da6: 3911MB (8011774 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 498C)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da6s1 is msdosfs/\M^^\^L.
GEOM_LABEL: Label msdosfs/\M^^\^L removed.
```


----------



## brd@ (Nov 17, 2008)

I would boot back into the RAID BIOS and verify the volume is actually still there.


----------



## butcher (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw at least 3 reports like this. I reported about one in ML:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-drivers/2008-September/000789.html
It seems FreeBSD can't detect PCI bus where mfi(4) attached.
Can you show /var/run/dmesg.boot after verbose boot?


----------



## eug (Nov 18, 2008)

After install to da0, FreeBSD can't start.


```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:d0(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
```


----------



## eug (Nov 18, 2008)

WinXP report:
LSI MegaSR SCSI Disk Device
BusNumber 2, Target ID0, Lun 0



```
00 / 00 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000V Chipset Memory Controller Hub	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 02 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset PCIe x8 Port 2-3	 	 
00 / 03 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset PCIe x4 Port 3	 	 
00 / 08 / 00	PCI-X	Ð”Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¾Ðµ	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset DMA Engine	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 16 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset Error Reporting Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 16 / 01	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset Error Reporting Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 16 / 02	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset Error Reporting Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 17 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 19 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 21 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 22 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 28 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 PCIe Root Port 1	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 29 / 00	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller #1	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 29 / 01	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller #2	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 29 / 02	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller #3	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 29 / 03	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB Universal Host Controller #4	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 29 / 07	PCI	USB 2.0 (EHCI)	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 30 / 00	PCI	PCI to PCI Bridge (Subtractive Decode)	Intel Corporation	1xESB/632xESB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge (A1 step)	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 31 / 00	PCI	PCI to ISA Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 LPC Interface Controller	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 31 / 01	PCI	Bus Master IDE controller	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Ultra ATA Storage Controller	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 31 / 02	PCI	IDE (ATA)	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 Serial ATA Storage Controller	Intel Corporation	 
00 / 31 / 03	PCI	SMBus Controller	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB/3100 SMBus Controller	Intel Corporation	 
01 / 00 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB PCIe Upstream Port	Intel Corporation	 
01 / 00 / 03	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB PCIe to PCI-X Bridge	Intel Corporation	 
02 / 00 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB PCIe Downstream Port E1	Intel Corporation	 
02 / 01 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB PCIe Downstream Port E2	Intel Corporation	 
02 / 02 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	631xESB/632xESB PCIe Downstream Port E3	Intel Corporation	 
03 / 00 / 00	PCI-X	SCSI	LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)	 	 	 
05 / 00 / 00	PCI-X	ÐÐ´Ð°Ð¿Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ Ethernet	Intel Corporation	PRO/1000 EB Network Connection	Intel Corporation	 
05 / 00 / 01	PCI-X	ÐÐ´Ð°Ð¿Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ Ethernet	Intel Corporation	PRO/1000 EB Network Connection	Intel Corporation	 
09 / 12 / 00	PCI	VGA Controller	ATI Technologies Inc	ES1000 (RN50)	Intel Corporation
```


----------



## eug (Nov 18, 2008)

butcher said:
			
		

> I saw at least 3 reports like this. I reported about one in ML:
> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-drivers/2008-September/000789.html
> It seems FreeBSD can't detect PCI bus where mfi(4) attached.
> Can you show /var/run/dmesg.boot after verbose boot?



After install to da0, FreeBSD can't start.


----------



## eug (Nov 20, 2008)

brd@ said:
			
		

> I would boot back into the RAID BIOS and verify the volume is actually still there.



Hi!
success?


----------

